# The Official God Worship Thread



## Zenas (Mar 5, 2009)

Are there any out there who have not apostatized and given themselves over to worship of American Idol or, now apparently, Lost? 

(Kidding TV watchers)


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 5, 2009)

Andrew, you beat me to it.


----------



## Kim G (Mar 5, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. 

I don't mind watching a singing competition, but I don't care for the name "American Idol" and I especially don't consider myself part of "Idol worship." *shudder*


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh look -- there are four of us. There is always a faithful remnant.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 5, 2009)

Believe it or not....

I've never seen a single episode of American Idol _or_ Lost.

When I watch tv I usually watch the History Channel, HGTV, Food Network, or Animal Planet.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 5, 2009)

American Idol is the Lost--I worship neither.
Now if you were asking about the Office...


----------



## Zenas (Mar 5, 2009)

Food Network is God's programming right there sir.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 5, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Food Network is God's programming right there sir.



Yes, sirree! 

I can't begin to recount all the things I've learned from watching shows on that channel.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 5, 2009)

I watch AxMen, Ice Road Truckers, and Deadliest Catch so I can learn new words, and new ways to use them.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 5, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Believe it or not....
> 
> I've never seen a single episode of American Idol _or_ Lost.
> 
> When I watch tv I usually watch the History Channel, HGTV, Food Network, or Animal Planet.



I've never seen Lost, either. But people ask if we're fans because our daughter is named Evangeline. (My brother suggested the middle name Lily for our Evangeline. I didn't know there was an actress named Evangeline Lily and I was like, "Oh that sounds so pretty!" Thankfully his wife clued me in! So we went with my brother's name for her middle name--Evangeline Ryan.)


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 5, 2009)

Anything I hear from another room that sounds like this --

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGGH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGGH

beat beat beat (scary background music)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH

I am very unlikely to watch. I have heard both programs from another room; hence, my non-watching of them.


----------



## Scynne (Mar 5, 2009)

I have no television. I used to be an addict, but I never sank as low as Lost or American Idol


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 5, 2009)

I tried to watch Lost. I could make it for more that 10 minutes. I've only watched American Idol when I had a familial connection to it, and then I only watched when she was singing. I really can't stand the show.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 5, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Food Network is God's programming right there sir.



Wouldn't the Weather Channel be more about God's programming? After all, He's the one stirring the skies for their stories...

Theognome


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 5, 2009)

I've never watched Lost, and I can't stand American Idol. I saw a bit of American Idol once when I was waiting for my daughter at a friend's house. That turned me off of it for good. 

I don't have time to watch TV, I'm on PB too much as it is!

-----Added 3/5/2009 at 11:37:32 EST-----

I do have a confession to make, though. I haven't missed an episode of Monk in years (if we aren't home, we record it.)


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 5, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> Anything I hear from another room that sounds like this --
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGGH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGGH
> 
> ...



I have no idea what you're talking about but that almost sounds like the beginning of the Immigrant Song by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't watch either. Actually, I watch very little TV.

I make exceptions for MythBusters and quality sci-fi. (Star Trek: Enterprise is NOT quality sci-fi.)


----------



## Grymir (Mar 5, 2009)

Skyler said:


> I don't watch either. Actually, I watch very little TV.
> 
> I make exceptions for MythBusters and quality sci-fi. (Star Trek: Enterprise is NOT quality sci-fi.)




How true! Star Trek Voyager is the way to go!!!!!!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 5, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't watch either. Actually, I watch very little TV.
> ...



Yeah, Voyager is a lot closer to the founder's original vision than the other series. It has more exploration and discovery than TNG/DS9... and Enterprise is basically a new sci-fi program that bills itself as "Star Trek". It's like calling Geisler a Calvinist.

See, I can apply theology to anything!


----------



## BJClark (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't watch either one..

I watch Monk, NCIS, House and 24, I also watch C-Span, the History Channel, the food network..basically I flip the channels till I find something that looks interesting..


But I am not so addicted to any of them that if I miss them I record them to watch later, If I catch the re-run okay, if I don't that's okay too...


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't really watch much TV. When I do it is Fox News, Military Channel, Food Network, BBC (only a few shows on there though! _You Are What you Eat_ and _How Clean is Your House?_ are great shows  ), and maybe Nat. Geographic. Survivorman rewlz.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 5, 2009)

BJClark said:


> But I am not so addicted to any of them that if I miss them I record them to watch later, If I catch the re-run okay, if I don't that's okay too...



I'm a recording machine. My DVR is recording something every day, whether it be a favorite show or a movie I've never seen. I hate channel flipping, so when I sit down to watch TV I want to watch what I want to watch, and without commercials. I don't watch anything live.

-----Added 3/5/2009 at 12:00:44 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> BBC (only a few shows on there though! _You Are What you Eat_ and _How Clean is Your House?_ are great shows  ),



If you're going to watch BBC, you HAVE to watch Top Gear.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 5, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > Anything I hear from another room that sounds like this --
> ...



Thanks Andrew, I'll know now to avoid that song . I didn't mean to be obscure: I just don't react well to loud screams and scary background music -- Ruben uses headphones to watch 24 etc. as he knows I will be a wreck if I hear people screaming under torture. Thus my aversion to American Idol  The only episodes I've heard of Lost also involved a lot of screaming.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 5, 2009)

Tripel said:


> If you're going to watch BBC, you HAVE to watch Top Gear.



You know I have seen a little bit of one episode of Top Gear and it was pretty cool. I just didn't make note of what time of day/what day of the week that was. Do you know?



a mere housewife said:


> Ruben uses headphones to watch 24 etc. as he knows I will be a wreck if I hear people screaming under torture. *Thus my aversion to American Idol *



 That was funny! And I've never seen 24, so I don't know about this terrible screaming of which you speak. That doesn't sound like my kind of show; I prefer light-heartedness, laughter, comedy, etc. For whatever reason I just don't find enjoyment in the horrible pain of others.  Is that bad?


----------



## Tripel (Mar 5, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to watch BBC, you HAVE to watch Top Gear.
> ...



There are two episodes every Monday evening. One is "new" and the other is generally a rerun from the previous week.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 5, 2009)

That's just inhuman Andrew .

More seriously: I agree. I can't separate pain presented to my senses so vividly as tv can present it, from reality enough to deal with shows like that. But a lot of people can make that sort of distinction, so I understand that for instance R has no enjoyment of other people's sufferings but can still tolerate things I can't in a movie.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 5, 2009)

I am with the ones that worship God!


----------



## Curt (Mar 5, 2009)

I never saw an episode of Dallas.


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 5, 2009)

I want to worship God too!

I don't watch TV at all on my own. For some reason what passes as comedy anymore makes me cringe or be disgusted. Even years ago I found the program Seinfeld absolutely uncomfortable to watch. And dramas usually have too much immorality for me to be comfortable. I watched the first season of Top Chef, but I don't like reality programs much either. American Idol just gets on my nerves. Not that I don't regularly hear American Idol. The computer room is near the living room and my mom never misses an episode.

I can't really say I never watch TV at all because sometimes I'm in the room when someone turns one on. And sometimes my husband turns on TBN just to get a rise out of me. That or the Roman Catholic channel.

Though I do watch a couple of anime shows that are on TV in Japan on the net. Naruto and Bleach. But I haven't felt like that lately. I'm starting to lose interest.

Not that I use my time productively. I am very good at wasting time on the computer. I think I practically have the Snopes site memorized. And I like listening to music online.

Anyway... I'm all for this new worshipping God thing! When is it on?


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't like TV, really, besides perhaps The Simpsons, although I only liked the first ten seasons or so, and I haven't watched an episode in a long time. I mostly either spend ime on the intewebz or do homework or read or skate or hang out with friends...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 5, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> History Channel, HGTV, Food Network



These are our favorite channels....Scifi running a close 4th.

However, I almost skipped over the "Lost Worship" thread, because I thought it had something to do with the Emergent Church 

-----Added 3/5/2009 at 04:42:13 EST-----



Athaleyah said:


> And sometimes my husband turns on TBN just to get a rise out of me. That or the Roman Catholic channel.



My husband and I do this to eachother sometimes...he'll turn on the Catholic Channel or I'll turn on TBN...just long enough for a reaction and a laugh.


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 5, 2009)

My husband also has an uncanny ability to find Joel Osteen without trying. He can be amusing in short bursts.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 5, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> My husband also has an uncanny ability to find Joel Osteen without trying. He can be amusing in short bursts.


Agreed! And Joycie the most gagging.


----------



## DonP (Mar 6, 2009)

Lady flint is that a chinchilla on your head? Cute little guy. Look at those ears? 
Reminds me of a pet rat I had in college, named him DOG and would call him and he would come out of his open cage crawl up on the bed with me and play or get some snack. Yours looks pretty soft. We had some hamsters for the kids a while but one got vicious and started killing the others and the cute friendly male would occasionally get out and get in the heater vents for days then come out when he got hungry. PS is do you wear the scarf for fun or is it just rodent hair protection for accidents?  

Oh yeah, only watch FOX news and the other guy a little to see how foolish they sound. My wife watches Pride and Prejudice whenever it is on. Yes old and new version.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 6, 2009)

In our house, we are talk radio junkies!!!!! Good old fashioned radio! Rush Limbaugh, Dr. Laura, Dennis Miller, Mark Levin etc. 

We find that when we watch T.V., my wife and I watch and talk a little during commercials, but when we listen to radio, it makes us think and discuss more often and deeper. 

Like, "Can you believe what those liberals are up to now?", or "Honey, I'm glad your not like that couple that just called Dr. Laura", or "Get off the phone you big dope!"


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 6, 2009)

Ha, ha....

I am out here and I estimate that I am only about 5 episodes behind everyone else on Lost. I have my suppliers to help me get my fix!!!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never seen Idol or Lost. I mean, how long can a plane be missing in the rain forest?
I usually tune into Nat Geo, History Channel, BBC ( particularly the BBC News), Food Network, Weather Channel, CNN. I like Bones, the Office and SNL.
Radio wise it has to be NPR.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> Lady flint is that a chinchilla on your head? Cute little guy. Look at those ears?
> Reminds me of a pet rat I had in college, named him DOG and would call him and he would come out of his open cage crawl up on the bed with me and play or get some snack. Yours looks pretty soft. We had some hamsters for the kids a while but one got vicious and started killing the others and the cute friendly male would occasionally get out and get in the heater vents for days then come out when he got hungry. PS is do you wear the scarf for fun or is it just rodent hair protection for accidents?
> 
> Oh yeah, only watch FOX news and the other guy a little to see how foolish they sound. My wife watches Pride and Prejudice whenever it is on. Yes old and new version.





Yes, that's Pedro. I started a thread about him and his kind  And that headscarf is one of my favorite coverings (I'm covered the majority of the time for several reasons). Pedro's never messed on me


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 6, 2009)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Radio wise it has to be NPR.



Liberal drivel all day, every day. Dude!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 7, 2009)

Quit going off topic with your idol worship.


----------

